# DTG printing for less than $15?



## Favoriteweapon (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, still new so i apologize if this is in the wrong area. Just kind of unsure where to post due the nature of the question. I've started my own label if you will and have a few online stores(spreadshirt, cafepress...etc). But the prices seem so high in some instances for the shirt and printing ($18-22 plus without profit). I understand they also handle the payment and shipping. Just hard for a newbie to sell shirts and designs up over $25. I've done some research on sites but wondering if there are any sites( just printing or fulfillment) that you can have your design DTG printed and say shipped for under $15? Orders like 5 shirts to just one at a time. That way i can offer shirts for like 13-20 and still make profit. I can set up a free online store with shopping cart and upload my product images. just need to find a place to have the designs printed. Please and thank you for any responses and help.


----------



## BoomDawgDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Shoot me an email and I am sure that I can help you out. www.maximusts.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Favoriteweapon (Feb 3, 2012)

Rodney my apologies. Thank you for moving me around. lol I'm still kinda learning. And when I started that post i wasn't actually looking to hire i was more looking for peoples advice and recommendations on where. But did end up getting replies with work for hire. So thank you again. Great site btw, ton of great knowledge.


----------

